# More "Space Marine" News



## DavC8855 (Oct 14, 2008)

Just read this....

http://www.gamepro.com/article/previews/216100/warhammer-40-000-space-marine-preview/


Already pre-ordered my copy :gamer2:


----------



## Waaagh_Bong (Aug 10, 2010)

Looks good. i dont know if i would buy a copy yet....damn it! just so much coming out at one time. by the time the MMO comes out i know i will need to upgrade some hardware on my comp...need more books, need more boyz. Thats really not a bad list


----------



## Judas Masias (Jun 5, 2008)

Well from what i just found out you will have a long wate. Space Marine will not be comming out untill December 2011:headbutt::cray:. I asked a sales rep at Games Stop and thats what she told me.


----------



## DavC8855 (Oct 14, 2008)

December 2011? I hope not...:scratchhead: I would not be surprised in the least. 
But then again, I find the people at retail stores less than reliable


----------



## Broguts (Jul 15, 2009)

I'll wait untill there are preorder bonuses, I'm a bonus whore.


----------



## yanlou (Aug 17, 2008)

somehow i dont think that gamestop is right as GAME in the UK has the release date as march 2011 and they are pretty accurate.
also play.com has the release date as march.
Unfortunately I wont be pre-ordering it, as my finances are unstable at the moment, ill just buy it when iv got the money


----------



## Waaagh_Bong (Aug 10, 2010)

Broguts said:


> I'll wait untill there are preorder bonuses, I'm a bonus whore.


^im with you on that one! i want pre-order a thing until the word "free" is with a random iteam(s). Plus its really some cool stuff that they will kick you with the pre order. The only time i was upset with a pre order was with Gears of War 2.


----------



## Svartmetall (Jun 16, 2008)

I watched the bit where he blazes away with the heavy bolter, and any doubts I may have had were dispelled. In some ways I'd still prefer traditional first-person view rather than over-the-shoulder like this, but it looks pretty damn fun to me so far.


----------



## Talos (Aug 4, 2008)

I will watch the video when I get home. I read the bit below it and for some reason it made me not like the game. Maybe if the SM captain wasn't riding in a IG transport or the amount of times the guy grabbed a turret. I will of course wait till there is a demo for full judgement.


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Right now, I'm kind of curious as to why captain Titus is riding in an imperial guard flier and where his company is. After all he is captain of an entire battle company, with its own support vessels; so why is he not starting off in a thunderhawk with a squad from his company?


----------



## Waaagh_Bong (Aug 10, 2010)

darkreever said:


> Right now, I'm kind of curious as to why captain Titus is riding in an imperial guard flier and where his company is. After all he is captain of an entire battle company, with its own support vessels; so why is he not starting off in a thunderhawk with a squad from his company?


good point i hope its not one SM "here to save the day".


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Its not, in the article they specifically make mention of the fact that a later mission see's the player with an AI marine companion. So its most definitely not one marine there, though marines coming to save the day and keep the ork WAAAGH!!! from a forge does make a lot of sense.


----------



## Waaagh_Bong (Aug 10, 2010)

darkreever said:


> Its not, in the article they specifically make mention of the fact that a later mission see's the player with an AI marine companion. So its most definitely not one marine there, though marines coming to save the day and keep the ork WAAAGH!!! from a forge does make a lot of sense.


yep lol that was in plain sight, so much for my scanning skills. I wonder if they are using a Unreal Engine? 

Tim Sweeney said that Unreal Engine 4 should be ready around 2012, cant wait to see that!!


----------



## DavC8855 (Oct 14, 2008)

I think I read they are using the Havoc engine used in Darksiders. The violence is up to par IMHO. And I did read somewhere that March 2011 is the release date. Just in time to see if the game will be a Gears of War killer :laugh: Highly fucking unlikely!!!


----------



## Waaagh_Bong (Aug 10, 2010)

DavC8855 said:


> I think I read they are using the Havoc engine used in Darksiders. The violence is up to par IMHO. And I did read somewhere that March 2011 is the release date. Just in time to see if the game will be a Gears of War killer :laugh: Highly fucking unlikely!!!


oh boy down at ye ol' local shop that was the topic today, gear heads backing up GoW and all its killy fun(which it is). It was really a long talk on how every 3rd person shooter from the time of gears of war on up is nothing more then a copy and is trying to ride the GoW coat tail...like epic has the rights to the 3rd person over the shoulder view lol. i just sat back and watched :laugh: some times people can just get mad over nothing lol


----------



## foulacy (Nov 24, 2007)

I hope its online.


----------



## Khargoth (Aug 5, 2010)

My guess is, five marines arrive via Drop Pod to save the day. No Thunderhawks or other fancy toys, so they have to make do with Imperial transports.

Regarding it being a Gears of War killer, sadly I doubt it. Space Marine looks to one-up GoW in every single way, but there are too many ignorant fucking fratboys out there for it ever to be accepted as a 'GoW killer'. Even if it really is, anyone who said so would just provoke a massive shitstorm from ignorant pricks playing internet toughguy.


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

Why would it be a GoW killer? Surely we want it to be good enough to beat a decent game rather the boring piece of crap that is GoW. If it's even the least bit interesting then that instantly makes it a GoW 'killer'?


----------



## coalheartly (Jul 24, 2009)

bonuses. hopefully a pre-order bonus will be differant chapter colors....


----------



## DavC8855 (Oct 14, 2008)

Rumors abound say the multiplayer will be AWESOME!!!! 
I'm guessing like Dawn of War's "painter". But seeing a Team Deathmatchish seesion with 5-12 SM's with all different colors might be a little weird. 

Since Relic claims the "GoW Killer" what about a 40K version of HORDE:scratchhead:
Wave upon wave of orksez or (insert race). Up to 5 players and so on.....


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Waves? Who are you kidding its probably gonna be whole armies, building up to full scale WAAAGH's!!! later on.


----------



## DavC8855 (Oct 14, 2008)

darkreever said:


> Waves? Who are you kidding its probably gonna be whole armies, building up to full scale WAAAGH's!!! later on.


OOOOOOOOO:grin: I'm all about this game regardless of the smurfs and the GoW killer talk BS. We all have been waiting such a long time for a REAL 40K console game for some time. FireWarrior was such an abortion


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

DavC8855 said:


> FireWarrior was such an abortion


Fire Warrior was the best game ever made, and it is still... :threaten:


----------

